# New weather and water levels updates from Ecuador!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey kayakers, 

Small World Adventures has added a new service to help boaters know the water levels and weather in Ecuador. Check our Facebook page for daily updates from the Quijos Valley (2+ days per week you’ll also get updates from Tena). https://www.facebook.com/pages/Small-World-Adventures-kayaking-Ecuador/208766816973?bookmark_t=page

Each morning we’ll post the river level on the Quijos in front of our lodge, the temperature, amount of rainfall from the night before, and “eye witness” weather. When pertinent, we’ll also do afternoon updates (for example, if it’s raining hard all day and the water levels are changing, we’ll let you know)!

You’ll also get updates from the other rivers we are paddling that day, like the Oyacachi, Cosanga, Jondachi, etc…

We hope to give paddlers an idea of the general trends, let people know when things are going off, and just help out the boating community by putting more information out there.

Feel free to contact us with more specific questions as well!

Happy paddling everyone, we hope to see you down in Ecuador!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you doing this just to torture me 

This will be like watching the Alaska snow report last winter.

Hope you guys have a great season and hope even more that I come down and check the water levels myself.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes, we love torturing people

Think of it more as enticement...


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool. Have to come down next year. I remember padding with Guy Erb from Bozeman back in the early 90s


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*water level updates moved to new page*

Hey Paddlers,

Due to popular demand, we've moved the Ecuador weather and water levels updates off of our regular facebook page. 

You can now find them here:

https://www.facebook.com/EcuadorWaterLevelsAndWeatherUpdates?bookmark_t=page

If you just want to see cool pics and such from our trips, you can go back to checking our regular page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Small-World-Adventures-kayaking-Ecuador/208766816973?bookmark_t=page


----------

